# Reprogram Skip Forward?



## msands2006 (Dec 26, 2015)

I notice the Roamio only skipforwards 30 seconds when you press the "skipforward" button on the remote. I believe the Premier used to skipforward a full 60 seconds.

Is there any way to reprogram the Roamio to skipforward 60 seconds instead of 30 seconds? This would require less button pressing during commercials.

Also, the Premier used to "instant" forward when you pressed the skipforward button, while the Roamio "flash" forwards and gives you a quick preview of what you are skipping over. I find this annoying as it takes longer than the "instant" forward of the Premier.

Is there any way to turn the "flash" forward of the Roamio into an "instant" forward that jumps a full 60 seconds?

Thanks so much...


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

There is a code if you search the forums here where the 30 second skip can be changed to just move ahead 30 seconds as you describe, without seeing the video. But no way to make it 60 seconds.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

S-p-s-3-0-s

"Select Play Select 3 0 Select"

Do while watching something you've recorded.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

When I got my Bolt I asked the exact same question. I can't believe Tivo keeps the customization of the devices so tight. I'd love to have a 20 or 25 second skip forward. And changing from seeing the video to skip shouldn't be some hidden code. They should have an "advanced" setting area, sort of like the Chrome Browser.


----------



## msands2006 (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks for the "Select Play Select 3 0 Select" suggestion! MUCH BETTER now!

Maybe I was mistaken before and the Premier only did a 30 second skip not a 60 second skip...

Even so, you can skip through commercials faster in "instant" mode compared to "preview" skip of Roamio.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

No problem...see other codes here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?threadid=122090

I find these most useful in addition to S-p-s-3-0-s:

S-P-S-9-S - Toggles the Clock display
S-P-S-Pause-S - Toggles the fast disappear of the Play bar.

I just wish Tivo would make these permanent advanced settings items.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

heifer624 said:


> I just wish Tivo would make these permanent advanced settings items.


I wish they would make them menu items in settings, and that they would allow choice of time for the jump forward and back. All of that would be very easy to program, so I really don't understand why they don't allow customers that benefit. Seems very high handed.

Also, FWIW, I knew about the skip forward command, but just got around to doing it yesterday. It is much better. Not sure why the other is the default.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

heifer624 said:


> I find these most useful in addition to S-p-s-3-0-s:
> S-P-S-9-S - Toggles the Clock display
> S-P-S-Pause-S - Toggles the fast disappear of the Play bar.


These are the three that I use as well. I love the clock.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

heifer624 said:


> No problem...see other codes here:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?threadid=122090
> 
> ...


Now if all three would survive a re-boot that would be a good improvement. (The 30 skip does survive a reboot), but as it is now if I don't see the clock I know did get a re-boot.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

lessd said:


> Now if all three would survive a re-boot that would be a good improvement. (The 30 skip does survive a reboot), but as it is now if I don't see the clock I know did get a re-boot.


I agree with you but one positive point about not surviving a reboot is that I know immediately if my system has rebooted.


----------



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

I can't get the clock to show up on my Roamio Pro. Does the SPS9S still work on 20.5.6RC14?


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

toricred said:


> I can't get the clock to show up on my Roamio Pro. Does the SPS9S still work on 20.5.6RC14?


You might be having the same problem I was having on my Bolt--that the Play, Select part would start quickplay (assuming that update has quickplay).

There's a thread I started in the Bolt forum--Secret Codes or something like that, where two solutions were suggested. One was to do the code when you're watching live TV and at the current time in the video. I don't remember the other. I haven't tried either one.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

toricred said:


> I can't get the clock to show up on my Roamio Pro. Does the SPS9S still work on 20.5.6RC14?


You tried while watching something you've recorded?


----------



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

That's probably the issue. I was doing it while watching live TV.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

30 second skip has survived a reboot for *years* now. I forget if it was new to the Premiere or what..


----------



## CopRock (Jul 13, 2014)

I wish Tivo could make this improvement to the skip feature: like my older ReplayTV if you press a number, say 4, and then the 30 second skip it would jump those number of minutes.
made that suggestion a few times when I first got my Tivo, but all they do is take away features, probably falls on deaf ears anyway.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

CopRock said:


> I wish Tivo could make this improvement to the skip feature: like my older ReplayTV if you press a number, say 4, and then the 30 second skip it would jump those number of minutes.
> made that suggestion a few times when I first got my Tivo, but all they do is take away features, probably falls on deaf ears anyway.


Tivo is a very strange company. They do seem to care what their customers want, but they don't give them things that would be very simple for them to do.

Just the idea that you have to enter secret codes to switch stream forward to skip forward or to turn on/off a clock seems odd. And it's been that way for years!


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

mattack said:


> 30 second skip has survived a reboot for *years* now. I forget if it was new to the Premiere or what..


It survived reboot even back on the Series 3.


----------



## MgoBlue65 (Dec 19, 2015)

toricred said:


> I can't get the clock to show up on my Roamio Pro. Does the SPS9S still work on 20.5.6RC14?


It works on my Roamio Pro. As others said, you need to do it while playing a recording. Once you complete the codes you should hear three chime tones and the clock (and time into the recording if you're watching one) will appear in the upper right of your display. Now, as you will notice, when you're done you will be in Quick Mode, deselect if desired. Great feature but doesn't bode well for my plasma tv so I had to shut it off.

Had the 30 skip on DTV and love that it's on TiVO. The quick banner shut off is MONEY! On DTV depending on your recvr, it was either there or not. This gives the best of both worlds imo.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

GoodSpike said:


> Tivo is a very strange company. They do seem to care what their customers want, but they don't give them things that would be very simple for them to do.
> 
> Just the idea that you have to enter secret codes to switch stream forward to skip forward or to turn on/off a clock seems odd. And it's been that way for years!


My theory is that TiVo gets back customer surveys that complain that the user interface is too complicated, so they are very reluctant to add options that might add to that complication. And they tend to remove perfectly useful options as well; e.g., the loss of optional clipping on the Bolt.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

2 taps on skip will give you 1 min
you will see it say 1 min
3 taps will give you 1 min 30 sec
and you can jump over the normal commercial break of 2 to 4 minutes by the number of taps.
this will have to do until all the roamios get commercial skip in near future.



msands2006 said:


> I notice the Roamio only skipforwards 30 seconds when you press the "skipforward" button on the remote. I believe the Premier used to skipforward a full 60 seconds.
> 
> Is there any way to reprogram the Roamio to skipforward 60 seconds instead of 30 seconds? This would require less button pressing during commercials.
> 
> ...


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

ej42137 said:


> My theory is that TiVo gets back customer surveys that complain that the user interface is too complicated, so they are very reluctant to add options that might add to that complication. And they tend to remove perfectly useful options as well; e.g., the loss of optional clipping on the Bolt.


That could very well be, which is why elsewhere I suggested an "advanced" menu option, like with the Chrome browser.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

zerdian1 said:


> 2 taps on skip will give you 1 min
> you will see it say 1 min
> 3 taps will give you 1 min 30 sec
> and you can jump over the normal commercial break of 2 to 4 minutes by the number of taps.
> this will have to do until all the roamios get commercial skip in near future.


But that doesn't help me at all. I'd like to have about 22-25 seconds for football games.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

GoodSpike said:


> But that doesn't help me at all. I'd like to have about 22-25 seconds for football games.


Programmable remote with a 8 seconds back 30 seconds forward macro.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

cherry ghost said:


> Programmable remote with a 8 seconds back 30 seconds forward macro.


That would require an investment in a programmable remote, which would cost only slightly less than what it would cost for Tivo to have a programmer just add this functionality. 

Also, I'm happy with the Peanut remote.


----------

